# Husband gone working and I miss a mans touch so much



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My Husband is working out of state and I'm living with in laws away from our home. I'm finding myself missing a mans touch so badly, that I have to look at my husbands picture so that I don't make any mistakes. 

My husband does not like long distance romance, so I can't talk dirty, sends naked pics of myself or get pics of him. His romantic differences are very apparent in a long distance marriage. We can exchange nothing more than I love you and I miss you. If I tell him I miss him too often it will piss him off. There is no way I could tell him my sexual desires over the phone or text. 

I don't want to be naughty for anyone else, cause I know what I'm giving up if I do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

This sux, I would love "sextin" with my wife since I'm out working on some nights and it can get boring sometimes and I miss her..but she thinks a bit like ur husband..
I follow sports instead then..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Be naughty to and for yourself.


----------



## Needinghelp86 (Sep 16, 2012)

My husband is home 1 day a week if Were lucky and up untill This past friday I also worked full time so alone time wasnt much and if we got any at all one of us was way to tired for anything anyhow. When things were happy and going good I missed just having him around let alone a mans touch but I loved him and thats all it took to keep me on a stright path. Things now are not so good and it is HARD to not fall off the wagon but as bad as things are and as hurt as I am I do still love him and wouldnt ever do something to hurt him like that.

If your marriage is on good terms and you dont want to mess it up hun its worth the agony of waiting.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Be naughty to and for yourself.


Always a good idea!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

michzz said:


> Go see your husband.


She just did last month for their anniversary. Airfare or gas money kinda prevents trips very often, I can understand that. I could never handle my husband being away for so long. Hell, I can't even stand when we have to be apart for ONE NIGHT!

Blueskies, what about writing letters to him, getting the feelings out there, but not sending them. How receptive would he be to reading them when he gets home, or when you ARE able to visit? Just a thought....


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Needinghelp86 said:


> My husband is home 1 day a week if Were lucky and up untill This past friday I also worked full time so alone time wasnt much and if we got any at all one of us was way to tired for anything anyhow. When things were happy and going good I missed just having him around let alone a mans touch but I loved him and thats all it took to keep me on a stright path. Things now are not so good and it is HARD to not fall off the wagon but as bad as things are and as hurt as I am I do still love him and wouldnt ever do something to hurt him like that.
> 
> If your marriage is on good terms and you dont want to mess it up hun its worth the agony of waiting.


That is my htoughts exactly, that I can't mess it up.....But my mind wanders and plays these movies of me with another...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Really, Blue? Even after you cheated on your husband? You are still contemplating this? Clearly you did not learn the lesson. Did you even tell him you cheated on him too? 

I have no advice except to say DOH! ::Facepalm::


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> She just did last month for their anniversary. Airfare or gas money kinda prevents trips very often, I can understand that. I could never handle my husband being away for so long. Hell, I can't even stand when we have to be apart for ONE NIGHT!
> 
> Blueskies, what about writing letters to him, getting the feelings out there, but not sending them. How receptive would he be to reading them when he gets home, or when you ARE able to visit? Just a thought....


My husband is not into emails so letters he would not do at all....My letters would be rather dirty and I know he would not read them and if he did he would get upset.....
All my sexual thoughts are hard to keep back, which I had kept them back before seperation because our communication was gone. Now I can't keep my sexual fantasies to myself at all.

I have told him some of them and he seems receptive to some of them, but I can't act out any of them until we live together. Or even know if he is serious about wanting to do it. I told him I wanted to have sex in our car, but I put it to him by telling him...when we could afford it he could get his sports car hes always wanted If he agrees to have sex with me in the car

Sex in different areas and places and partially in public is a huge huge turn on for me


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I also like to dress nice and take a picture of myself and send it to him. I have no full length mirrors where I'm living, I want to buy one soon. 

He gets angry when I send him pics of myself. he says he already knows what I look like, why do I keep sending him pics? I just yesterday sent him pics through email of me and him on our anniversary trip. I asked if he saw them and he said he would check it when he wants too.

His not wanting to look at pics of me and another person making a big deal out of my pics is pushing me away from my husband


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Really, Blue? Even after you cheated on your husband? You are still contemplating this? Clearly you did not learn the lesson. Did you even tell him you cheated on him too?
> 
> I have no advice except to say DOH! ::Facepalm::


I'm trying to resist and I'm having flash backs of what I did before. Your right that I didn't tell him...He does not want to know at all.

I feel so dirty with these thougths in my head


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

michzz said:


> Go see your husband.


Wish I could, If he was only 4hrs away, I would go see him on weekends and get my fill of him.....

I wish he was dirtier.....cause I want pics of his hardness......

Living with in laws who think sex is a sin.....is not helping me


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> I wish he was dirtier.....cause I want pics of his hardness......
> 
> Living with in laws who think sex is a sin.....is not helping me


Could always snap a few pics of him when you are able to get together next. I've done that with my husband. 

And in-laws think sex is a sin?? Really? How did they conceive your husband?!?!?!?! Seriously, if sex is a sin, and they think they shouldn't do it... then your husband should never have been conceived. Wow...that is mind boggling. :scratchhead:


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Maricha75 said:


> Could always snap a few pics of him when you are able to get together next. I've done that with my husband.
> 
> And in-laws think sex is a sin?? Really? How did they conceive your husband?!?!?!?! Seriously, if sex is a sin, and they think they shouldn't do it... then your husband should never have been conceived. Wow...that is mind boggling. :scratchhead:


My husband would never let me take a picture of him when hes hard. Hes not into anything like that.

My inlaws have always seemed like they don't really like sex. My MIL has been making a lot of comments to me about my kids...as in she thinks they are exposed to sex...I know my MIL would think a vibrator is a sin....I feel I have not much privacy here so I don't pleasuer myself as often as I did when I lived in my own house and my husband was gone.


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

I wouldn't let my husband take any pictures of my private parts either. 

I don't want that stuff ending up on the internet.


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

blueskies30 said:


> Wish I could, If he was only 4hrs away, I would go see him on weekends and get my fill of him.....
> 
> I wish he was dirtier.....cause I want pics of his hardness......
> 
> Living with in laws who think sex is a sin.....is not helping me


 There's your answer, his parents act like sex is a sin, so he has guilt issues.
I have no idea how to get around that. My wife was raised very religious and won't do the texting thing either. I wish she would take pics and send them to me.
I initiate dirty texts and when I cross some invisible
line she just stops responding. Oh well, she's awesome in a thousand other ways so I guess Ill do without that part.


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Blue skies,

I just read some of your other threads and IMHO you and your husband need to consider MC if you haven't already.
I feel bad for you because you seem to be exciting and fun and you both need to be on a somewhat similar page for the long run. Or you will stray again at some point. Drag him if you have to, but don't talk about the sex thing before you go. He needs to talk to someone. Because of the parent thing. Guilt, all that stuff.


----------



## GetTough (Jul 18, 2010)

I can totally understand the sex in public places being a turn on... I've been a lot more adventurous since my divorce. Being in that kind of relationship just rocks, where you just want to f*** anywhere and everywhere, can totally be yourself with each other. That's the big problem as I see it blueskies, you don't feel able to be yourself with your husband.


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't mind if my wife takes pictures and they end up on the internet. They might end up in the joke section though. lol


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

GetTough said:


> I can totally understand the sex in public places being a turn on... I've been a lot more adventurous since my divorce. Being in that kind of relationship just rocks, where you just want to f*** anywhere and everywhere, can totally be yourself with each other. That's the big problem as I see it blueskies, you don't feel able to be yourself with your husband.


THis must excite my husband more than having normal in bedroom sex. I really like all kinds of sex and I want it often, but he says Quality not Quantity


----------

